# Hows the river look



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

How bads the water is it chocolate milkshake


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No, it looks worse than it really is. I caught 14 Friday, every one super close.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Just crossed over the Ohio River at Cincinnati.
Up slightly, with a stain, but not muddy by any means.
Looks quite fishable to me.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Saturday. River is slightly muddy. Not bad at all. Up by a foot or so here at camp. Good current. Used skip Jack but nothing to brag about. Light debate


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually is better than it looks. Catching Wipers on top waters today


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> Actually is better than it looks. Catching Wipers on top waters today


hope there biting in the morning


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Friday afternoon, June 22nd:
The river at Cincinnati has jumped up into the trees. It appears to not be overly muddy, but surprisingly high for the rain we have had locally.
I suspect that the folks upstream must have had heavy rains to influence the sudden rise of the river to this level.
What I would call ideal flathead catfish conditions.

I will post another report when I traverse it on Sunday.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

BMustang said:


> Friday afternoon, June 22nd:
> The river at Cincinnati has jumped up into the trees. It appears to not be overly muddy, but surprisingly high for the rain we have had locally.
> I suspect that the folks upstream must have had heavy rains to influence the sudden rise of the river to this level.
> What I would call ideal flathead catfish conditions.
> ...


 Yes, it has rained a lot upstream,with all the rain in WV, flooding in Pittsburg area with flooding, 17ftabove normal here at Greenup Dam. Glad I got to get a little fishing in before all the rain,,,


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Sunday, June 24th - The Ohio River at Cincinnati is totally blown out, with very muddy water way up in the trees, and running HARD.

The saving grace was that there was no noticeable debris, but I'm sure there is some.

I would definitely label the main body of the Ohio River - Unfishable


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Thursday, June 28th - The Ohio River at Cincinnati is receding.

Still up, still muddy. What I call "in the Willows" but out of the trees. Probably fast current.
Not good for bass, whites, hybrids, stripers, sauger, etc, BUT I think catfishing sholud be good.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, June 30th - The Ohio River at Cincinnati

Not much change since Thursday. It appears that the (somewhat) high, and muddy conditions will continue for (quite) a few more days. Water remains VERY muddy and moving quickly.


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

BMustang said:


> Saturday, June 30th - The Ohio River at Cincinnati
> 
> Not much change since Thursday. It appears that the (somewhat) high, and muddy conditions will continue for (quite) a few more days. Water remains VERY muddy and moving quickly.


have yu had a chance to hit the water


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Dolla5!3 said:


> have yu had a chance to hit the water


Honestly I've made my observations while crossing the I-275 bridge near Coney Island, en-route to Belterra Park race track.

My observations today (Sunday, July 1st) are that the water is back "in pool" - out of the trees and willows, and is probably quite fishable with the exception of pretty muddy water. 

There were quite a few pleasure boaters out on it today


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

i was outfriday night saturday morning caught 5 2 flatties 1 bout 15 pounds 3 channels n 1 blue who broke my ;ime at the bank... water was muddy but its back down


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

Dolla5!3 said:


> i was outfriday night saturday morning caught 5 2 flatties 1 bout 15 pounds 3 channels n 1 blue who broke my ;ime at the bank... water was muddy but its back down


Nice catch man. What area were you fishing? Me and a buddy of mine were thinking of coming in search of Flatties with some big creek chubs this weekend (we live 30 miles west of Akron) and any suggestions you have that would help us zero in on an area would be awesome ✌


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

im down in cincinnati i fish n the newport side if the river right under all the bridges r i fish the begin of the licking river


----------



## Omar Swearingen (Jul 4, 2018)

Anybody at the river today.


----------



## Omar Swearingen (Jul 4, 2018)

By Steubenville


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

i will be going later on in Cincinnati


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm 3.5 hours away from CiCincinnati and 2 from Steubenville lol but appreciate the help . Used to hit Newell WV, about a 90 minute drive, but would prefer a new spot for ssure


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wednesday, July 4th, At Cincinnati - River cleaning up nicely.
No longer muddy. Still a long way from clear, but I would describe it as "heavy color."

"Game on" for all fishing efforts.


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

BMustang said:


> Wednesday, July 4th, At Cincinnati - River cleaning up nicely.
> No longer muddy. Still a long way from clear, but I would describe it as "heavy color."
> 
> "Game on" for all fishing efforts.


any luck out today


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Dolla5!3 said:


> any luck out today


Was not out fishing.

I make my observations crossing the I-275 bridge at Kellogg Avenue by Coney Island, while en-route or returning from Belterra Park.

Being a holiday, there were a myriad of pleasure boats out there, and as a result, the water was rough.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, July 7th - The river at Cincinnati is very much in pool, HOWEVER, I am discouraged at the continued muddiness of the water. If anything, it has taken a turn for the worse, with perhaps more severely muddy water coming down from upstream. I had felt that we had turned the corner on the muddy water, but today's observations (and yesterday's) had led to the conclusion that things are not improving in that areana.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BMustang said:


> Saturday, July 7th - The river at Cincinnati is very much in pool, HOWEVER, I am discouraged at the continued muddiness of the water. If anything, it has taken a turn for the worse, with perhaps more severely muddy water coming down from upstream. I had felt that we had turned the corner on the muddy water, but today's observations (and yesterday's) had led to the conclusion that things are not improving in that areana.



Thanks for the report but,, Wrong answer! LOL 
I think I am going to try a night run in the Greenup pool tomorrow and see if I can't scare up a Cat or 2.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Greenup pool is muddy, but down. Current was moving right along last night. 
Some of that is on account of the Corps is dredging again up at the Byrd, the rollers are open and they dumping dredge spoil back into the river to be washed downstream. 

Managed to scare up a half dozen Channels and a couple turtles so we beat the skunk, but not by much.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Pooka said:


> Greenup pool is muddy, but down. Current was moving right along last night.
> Some of that is on account of the Corps is dredging again up at the Byrd, the rollers are open and they dumping dredge spoil back into the river to be washed downstream.
> 
> Managed to scare up a half dozen Channels and a couple turtles so we beat the skunk, but not by much.


That was pretty much the water conditions between Pike Island and Hannible dams. The water was close to normal pool and current was marginal, but the water was still pretty muddy from the nasty thunderstorms we got last Thursday night.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River is at normal pool around Marietta and is starting to clear up. Hopefully not much rain tonight. Been a muddy year to put it mildly. Up and down like a toilet bowl.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Tuesday, July 10th - Jimmy Buffet Concert
River at a very normal level, and is making a concerted effort to clean up.
I will remove the muddy label, and simply called it murky, with some clarity - maybe a foot.
Lots of pleasure boats on the river today in anticipation of the Buffet concert at Riverbend tonight.
Fins Up!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Friday, July 13 -At Cincinnati
For the first time in awhile, the river is BEAUTIFUL.
Clearing up nicely with a more green than brown color, and in pool.
Go Getum!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

River is in great shape at Greenup. I didn't see any shad or jacks but plenty of shiners. That's what the Wipers were after, so Small minnow imitations worked best, Sluggos and Finesse Minnows. Right in the middle of the day too.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> River is in great shape at Greenup. I didn't see any shad or jacks but plenty of shiners. That's what the Wipers were after, so Small minnow imitations worked best, Sluggos and Finesse Minnows. Right in the middle of the day too.
> View attachment 269789



That was a timely post,, I was just wondering if the River had cleared up.
Thanks


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wednesday, July 25th at Cincinnati:

River remains in pool and clear despite weekend rains.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

spending few days next week at Shawnee... You all are getting me excited.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Sunday, July 29th - Cincinnati

River remains at summer pool and green.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wednesday, August 1st - Cincinnati

Slight raise, about a foot, picking up a bit of murkiness.
Still in great shape, and very fishable.


----------



## tedtami (Apr 14, 2014)

Hope it stays good for awile


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, August 4th - Cincinnati

Up about a foot and on a S-L-O-W rise.
Remains murky, but far from muddy.
Very fishable. Actually looks like an ideal catfish condition.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, August 18th - Cincinnati

Despite the abundance of rain which has fallen in Northern Kentucky/Greater Cincinnati this past week, the river remains very much in pool, with a slight stain.
Continues to be ideal for both pleasure boaters and fishermen.


----------



## Dolla5!3 (Jan 13, 2017)

I was wondering if the rain made it go up guess I will try some catfishing this week


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I get not get a chance to check on it this weekend.
Heading to Pickwick (TN) for a week in the morning, so will be unable to provide an Ohio River report.

I did cross over the Licking River yesterday, and it is NASTY, chocolate milk muddy, up and running. 

We have had some of the heaviest, most steady downpours, lasting 8 hours at a time for the past seven days. The run-off water has to go somewhere. I waded through a foot of water at Newport Stadium Friday night just to get back to my truck.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Thursday, September 20th - Cincinnati

Crossed the Ohio River for the first time since returning from Pickwick.
It us UP, in the trees, and muddy, but clean (no debris).
I'm sure the current is running very strong as well.
Not a fishable condition for the casual boater/fishermen.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone been around the St. Mary’s area? How’s the water there I saw it around wheeling and it looks bad.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was out in the boat yesterday in the wheeling area, it sucked! 18 feet, muddy, and a strong current. Managed to get 2 smallmouth bass and 2 white bass in current breaks. It was starting to look decent but the rain storms friday night screwed it up again. It sucked trying to control the boat with the current and the wind. Should have went to the lake instead. Maybe next weekend it will be in better shape.

On a positive note, I did see a lot of bait near the banks, sadly nothing was busting them.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Sunday, September 23rd - Cincinnati

The river has dropped back into pool, and is out of the trees and out of the willows (my two measurement gauges), but is quite muddy and running hard.

Rain remains in the forecast through the beginning of the week, BUT might not have an effect of the water levels if it simply remains showers.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wednesday, September 26th - Cincinnati

Well I missed my guess about the early week rains not effecting the river level.
I drove over the river and it is up, actually pretty far (1/3 - 1/4th) in the trees.
The color is muddy, but again little or no debris accompanying the high water.
Guessing it will be next week before it once again gets fishable.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

34 ft at Greenup Dam coming up to 40 ft Sat evening Sep 29..looks like it will be a few days


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

It rained here all day,, lots of rain. It is going to rain forever, it may never quit. LOL

I have never watched the levels,, do our rises dissipate or do they booger the River all the way down? Into the Mississippi? How far does our misery spread?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Monday, October 1st - Cincinnati
Crazy!!! No improvement from last Wednesday, maybe higher and certainly running harder.
Not sure where all of this water is coming from, but DEFINITELY not a desirable fishing or boating condition.
Not sure when it is scheduled to return to pool, but not in the near future.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

River is still in bad shape in the Wheeling area. Its up to about 20', normal pool is 16', and muddy. These hard rains every other day keep causing the river level to yo-yo up and down. Its pretty frustrating because the river has been a mess most of the summer and looks like its going to be that way this fall too.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Is the back channel of wheeling still safe to get into? Fish starting to hit back there again since the flooding rain?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, October 6 - Cincinnati

Water levels have dropped substantially but is still a couple of feet above normal pool.
It is still quite "muddy", but experience tells me that within the next few days it will begin to clean up and we should have a good early fall fishing condition.
Can anyone provide a ballpark water temperature???


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BMustang said:


> Saturday, October 6 - Cincinnati
> 
> Water levels have dropped substantially but is still a couple of feet above normal pool.
> It is still quite "muddy", but experience tells me that within the next few days it will begin to clean up and we should have a good early fall fishing condition.
> Can anyone provide a ballpark water temperature???



River temp shows a tick over 69 F at Ironton OH.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

jcoholich said:


> Is the back channel of wheeling still safe to get into? Fish starting to hit back there again since the flooding rain?


Yeah, you can still get in and out of there pretty easily as long as you stay towards the island side when you get to I-70 bridge. The rock bar on the Ohio side now extends almost all the way to the bridge pillar in the middle of the back channel.

I haven't had much luck in the back channel this year. I had a couple decent days when the water was up in the spring but thats about it. When the water is up, like it has been, it really flows back there.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saturday, October 13th - Cincinnati

Surprised that there is not much change from my last report. River still up a couple of feet and running hard, with water still showing substantial color, without being downright muddy.
I'm hopeful that it will drop back into pool early this week


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

River temp shows in the high 68's at Ironton OH.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

River is going to hang at around 30ft all week till Friday at Greenup Dam


----------

